# Genesis Flyer 2015



## Dan87 (24 Dec 2014)

I was wondering if anybody has ever owned the Genesis Flyer in the past few years.

I will be looking at getting a new bike after the new year with the cycle to work and ive found the 2015 model in red and i've taken a liking to it.

Are they well built and reliable bikes? i havent heard or read anything bad about them really but wanted to know what others thought who may have owned one.

thanks guys


----------



## ror3h (24 Dec 2014)

I have an older one, 2011 I think, the blue frame. Mine's great, solid frame and decent kit, used it for a couple of years as the commuter. Only negatives for me are the tight tyre clearance, and a rather uncomfortable front end (straight steel fork). As far as I'm aware though, they changed the frame/geometry last year to allow for proper mudguard clearances etc, which can only be a good thing if you're getting it for riding to work. Totally reliable though, I must've done towards 10,000 miles on mine.


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2014)

There's a thread here, might be other posts around the forum if you search

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/genesis-flyer.165703/


----------



## GGJ (25 Dec 2014)

I have a 2008-2009Genesis Skyline which is the original version of the Flyer with carbon seatpost and carbon forks, these parts were changed to cheaper parts when the Flyer was introduced and it's good to see that they are once again fitted as standard. 

A vey capable bike which is well built and does everything you ask of it. Highly recommended


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Dec 2014)

I have a 2015 one (just got it). Not had any issues with mine. I've modded it from default by putting Conti 4seasons 25c's on, running 46x17 fixed, Fizik Arione Saddle, 3T Ergonova bars.

I changed the saddle as I couldn't get on with the Genesis stock one, and the bars were too thin for my liking (I know I like the Ergonova one's as I use them on my CX bike), Fitted cromoplastic guards to make it a full winter bike too. Love riding it as it's super comfortable and so far I've done about 400miles on it, so can't talk to the longevity of the parts. However my club mates have a few Genesis bikes between them and really rate them.


----------



## Dan87 (1 Jan 2015)

thanks guys  it's a definate candidate for sure.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> I have a 2015 one (just got it). Not had any issues with mine. I've modded it from default by putting Conti 4seasons 25c's on, running 46x17 fixed, Fizik Arione Saddle, 3T Ergonova bars.
> 
> I changed the saddle as I couldn't get on with the Genesis stock one, and the bars were too thin for my liking (I know I like the Ergonova one's as I use them on my CX bike), Fitted cromoplastic guards to make it a full winter bike too. Love riding it as it's super comfortable and so far I've done about 400miles on it, so can't talk to the longevity of the parts. However my club mates have a few Genesis bikes between them and really rate them.


Definitely my 1st choice now for my C2W bike in a couple of months, what sort of clearance is there for guards?
Would you get 28's plus guards or are 25's about the limit?


----------



## jdtate101 (1 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Definitely my 1st choice now for my C2W bike in a couple of months, what sort of clearance is there for guards?
> Would you get 28's plus guards or are 25's about the limit?



You can get 28's in, but I opted for 25's for a little more clearance for potential rubbing. The frame comes with full mount points for guards as well as panniers, so fitting was extremely easy. the Chromoplastics were recommended to me as they fit the best and, if done correctly, are pretty much silent. I can't stand a rattly bike, so this was a must for me.

one thing to note with the guards is that if you flat on the rear you can't drop the wheel out, but if you undo the alan key frame bolts (not the stay nuts) you can get the wheel out by just moving the guard to one side. i've only done it once but it's easy to do if you turn the bike upside down.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> You can get 28's in, but I opted for 25's for a little more clearance for potential rubbing. The frame comes with full mount points for guards as well as panniers, so fitting was extremely easy. the Chromoplastics were recommended to me as they fit the best and, if done correctly, are pretty much silent. I can't stand a rattly bike, so this was a must for me.
> 
> one thing to note with the guards is that if you flat on the rear you can't drop the wheel out, but if you undo the alan key frame bolts (not the stay nuts) you can get the wheel out by just moving the guard to one side. i've only done it once but it's easy to do if you turn the bike upside down.



The solution is to fit Secu clips, these allow you to just pull the stays out, I have these on my Pearson

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sks-secu-clips-for-front-mudguard-stays-per-pair-prod666/

The other trick is to allow enough clearance to slide the wheel out when you fit the mudguards.
I've been looking at replacing my Pearson and the Genesis is on the shopping list.


----------



## GGJ (3 Jan 2015)

When I fitted my rear mudguard left enough space at the rear to allow the wheel to slip out. No it doesn't look great but it means I don't have to faff around if I have to mend a puncture in the middle of nowhere on a wet cold winter ride.


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> The solution is to fit Secu clips, these allow you to just pull the stays out, I have these on my Pearson
> 
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sks-secu-clips-for-front-mudguard-stays-per-pair-prod666/
> 
> ...


How easy is it to remove and re-fit the rear wheel on a fixed/ss bike?

Have ordered full guards for my Flyer but am now thinking maybe a full guard front/Raceblade rear might be better?


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> How easy is it to remove and re-fit the rear wheel on a fixed/ss bike?
> 
> Have ordered full guards for my Flyer but am now thinking maybe a full guard front/Raceblade rear might be better?



I use race blades for that very reason


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> How easy is it to remove and re-fit the rear wheel on a fixed/ss bike?
> 
> Have ordered full guards for my Flyer but am now thinking maybe a full guard front/Raceblade rear might be better?



No problem, just leave a gap at the back between the wheel and mudguard big enough to slide the wheel out, and if you can get a mudguard set where the stays each side are in one piece you can use secu clips and then the stays will just pull out and clip back in making it even easier.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (11 Mar 2015)

Mine's a 2014 model, but I have the guards (mine are Vavert) set up with enough clearance to remove the wheel - I haven't needed to put secu-clips on the back. I've only had to remove the wheel out on the road once, but it was easy enough. My previous fixed wheel bike needed the secu-clips, but I was pleasantly surprised by the ease with which I could remove the wheel on the Flyer.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Mar 2015)

I've had secs clips on my mudguards for 8 years now, as Dave says, the easiest solution if you want full length guards on. Am I hearing this correctly @potsy has a single speed? Does this mean he has seen the light and will now join us on the hardriders 100 milers?


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2015)

I may need a few months years to get ready for that TF, but yes the bike has been found, just waiting for the paperwork to come through then it can be ordered (c2w) 

It will be ss only though until I get brave enough to try fixed.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> I may need a few months years to get ready for that TF, but yes the bike has been found, just waiting for the paperwork to come through then it can be ordered (c2w)
> 
> It will be ss only though until I get brave enough to try fixed.


Fixed is apparently like marmite, but give it a try, when I first got a ss bike it had a flip flop hub but I never even tried the freewheel, I just didn't see the point. I did have an advantage in that I had raced fixed on the track, but honestly hills are easier on fixed compared with freewheel, plus you will get fit much quicker and become more efficient with your pedalling. Can't wait to tell dr_pink, she is out until later, anyway welcome to the club. I am working on a very special fixed machine at the moment, truly a thing of beauty, should be ready to ride in about a week.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I am working on a very special fixed machine at the moment, truly a thing of beauty, should be ready to ride in about a week.


[Unsubtle Hint!]I was going to suggest bringing it up to show us on my Glasson Dock ride at the end of this month, but then I remembered that you and dr_pink were on gears last year ... [/Unsubtle Hint!]


----------

